# 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...



## wammbo1 (9. Dezember 2015)

*21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir den 21:9 Monitor von LG gekauft mit einer Auflösung von 3440x1440.

Das die 21:9 Monitor vielleicht für Ihre Zeit noch etwas voraus sind ist eigentlich kein Problem, mich stört nur das ich bei vielen Spiele kein Schwarzen Balken recht und links einstellen kann.

Sprich bei mir strecht  es das Bild immer auf die volle Länge... mache spiele sind dadurch nicht spielbar da einfach oben und unter bei 16:9 etwas abgeschnitten wird. Bei Dota 2 z.b. schneidet es nichts ab, das HUD wird aber auf die volle 21:9 skaliert sodass ich nur noch die Hälfte vom Spiel sehe weil das HUD alles verdeckt.

Ich muss glaub ich was bei der Skalierung einstellen weiß aber nicht wie...
Ich bitte um Hilfe! Danke!


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Im nVidia Treiber kannst du die GPU Skalierung aktivieren, dann hast du bei 16:9 Auflösungen schwarze Ränder links und rechts.


----------



## wammbo1 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Ok das habe ich nämlich oft ausprobiert aber es ändert sich nichts.

Probleme habe ich z. B. bei Dragon Quest Heroes


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Bug im Treiber? Andere Version probiert? Kann dein Bildschirm vielleicht selbst im richtigen Seitenverhältnis skalieren?


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Kann man normalerweise auch direkt am Monitor einstellen. Einfach auf "Original" oder 1:1 darstellung stellen, dann sollte nichts mehr gestreckt werden.

Bei mir funktioniert es ohne Probleme. (auch Nvidia Karte + 21:9 Monitor).
Muss aber auch sagen, dass die Einstellung im Nvidia Treiber bei mir auch keinerlei Auswirkungen hat, egal was ich einstelle.

GGf. auch mal die Anschlussart wecheln. (DVI, HDMI oder Display Port) kann sein, dass einige Optionen je nach Anschlussart nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## Shaav (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Die Monitoreinstellungen musst du ändern
Menü - Einfache Konstrolle - Verhältnis - Original


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Wenn du tweaken willst geh auf wsgf.com oder nutze flawless widescreen. Mache ich seit meiner Errungenschaften des Samsung.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*

Hier stand müll


----------



## Spreed (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Wenn du tweaken willst geh auf wsfg.com oder nutze flawless widescreen. Mache ich seit meiner Errungenschaften des Samsung.



Wall Street Financial Group? Wall Street Financial Group


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 21:9 Monitar lässt sich nicht für Spiele einstellen...*



Spreed schrieb:


> Wall Street Financial Group? Wall Street Financial Group


Natürlich  Dort kann man sich sein Wohlbefinden aufbessern. wsgf.org wenn man  21:9 Support benötigt wird.


----------

